# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Plantain

## Logan

I was looking in my backyard for some plants/weeds to replace my American Toad's plastic plants that she had in her cage. Anyway, I came across some plantain which I thought looked really cool, but I don't know a whole lot about plants. I know that plantain can be used as some type of medicine to humans, but I don't know if it's okay for my toad. They probably come in contact with it in the wild, so I don't think it can be bad. Here's a picture of the toad sitting next to the plantain. It has tiny thorns on it, but they're short, and blunt, more round than pointed, and they can't even hurt or pierce through my skin. so, I don't think you can consider them 'thorns'.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Logan, when you mentioned Plantain plants I was thinking of Banana Plantains that can grow over 10 ft. tall and produce delicious fruit (have 2 in refrigerator to make "Tostones" this week.  IRT your plant; I do not know that one... so of to learn I went.  According to this page that lists their many medicinal uses; they are safe  :Smile:  .

Plantain (Weed)

----------


## Logan

Alright, thanks!

----------

